# Clothes for fursuits.



## Lobo Roo (Jun 27, 2008)

So - suit creators, I have a question for you! If someone wanted a peice of clothing to be incorporated for their fursuit - not necessarily sewed on, just created to size - would you/could you do so? What you you charge for a peice of clothing to fit a suit?

I'm asking because I've really come to love my outfit in this picture - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1355778/ . I'd forgoe the pants and white shirt because I don't really want to cover up the bottom half of the suit/arms, or deal with those mobility issues. I love the vest, though. 

This is just speculation, since I'm still building my suit a peice at a time (too broke to go all out at once!) but curious whether this would be something a suit creator would do, or if I would need to deal with this separately on my own.


----------



## Selunca (Jun 28, 2008)

sewing a vest would be a very very easy endevour, which if your any good with a needle and thread, could be done at home.

Otherwise, I would look for a steamstress to create one for you


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jun 28, 2008)

Selunca said:


> sewing a vest would be a very very easy endevour, which if your any good with a needle and thread, could be done at home.
> 
> Otherwise, I would look for a steamstress to create one for you



I'm very good at bleeding in the prescence of needles, but that's about it.  So the creation of vests is as much a mystery to me as the creation of fursuits.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 28, 2008)

try looking at pre-made clothes, just buy something a few sizes bigger than yourself and see if it fits over the costume


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 29, 2008)

When I finally get around to testing my skill at making full fursuits, I'd probably happily make any custom clothing necessary, for an additional cost, depending on what's wanted.  I don't see any reason why not to, really.  The cost of the clothing would probably vary depending on the type of fabric being used and what exactly is being made.  (Example: A primarily-made-from-silk harem outfit would cost a good deal more than a plain cotten t-shirt.)

Even if I wasn't the one making the suit, I'd probably happily do a commission just for the clothing.  ~likes sewing far too much for her own good, really~

A vest would be really easy to do.  As well as cheap.  Unless you wanted real leather or something like that...


----------

